# theimportscene, metro detroit



## theimportscene (Jan 29, 2003)

wasup everyone,
heres a few random pics :mrgreen: 










heres one with the CAI and short header










heres one before the spec was lowered










heres one while the nismo lowdown kit install was happenin










heres one after the nismo lowdown kit install:




















heres a better look at the b14


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

damn those tails must be old on the sentra


----------



## theimportscene (Jan 29, 2003)

yea, i bought em like in 2000...


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> damn those tails must be old on the sentra


which one? they are both sentras! :dumbass: hehe, jus' kidding. i like those clear tails and actually thought about getting them for mine but that would allow the cops to have a field day with me. btw, both sentras are very nicely done but keep up the good work and they will be even better!:thumbup:


----------



## theimportscene (Jan 29, 2003)

[redacted] said:


> which one? they are both sentras! :dumbass: hehe, jus' kidding. i like those clear tails and actually thought about getting them for mine but that would allow the cops to have a field day with me. btw, both sentras are very nicely done but keep up the good work and they will be even better!:thumbup:


thx, dude... i plan on focusing more on the b14 when i come across some extra $$$, probably cams, then ECU :cheers: 
my experience w/ cops has been very interesting; i worked at best buy and the local cops were given the incentive of being able to use the discount there; that always kept them off my back... but now i dont work there anymore so i may have to get some of that red see-thru spray tint crap, and introduce my front door tints to the razorblade... :crazy:


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

You should check out Import Life 4 at Cobo Hall

www.importlifetour.com


----------



## theimportscene (Jan 29, 2003)

1CLNB14 said:


> You should check out Import Life 4 at Cobo Hall
> 
> www.importlifetour.com


i'll be there and was going to enter... but i dont think either one is show-worthy at the moment...
the b14 took 3rd place nissan in '02 at street dreams 2 but since then, the import scene here has expanded (and so has the judges expecations, im sure), so my chances of winning are not so good... but i may still enter one in for $hits n giggles :thumbup: 
are you planning on attending?
sonny


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Oh, I forgot to mention, nice cars! 

I wish I were able to attend, but I'm all the way over here in Seattle...

I know most of the judges that judge that tour. They are really cool.
Hell, I judged at one of their (Impulse Productions) shows just a couple weeks ago.
It was not an Import Life show, but a smaller show they put on called Import Motion.
I was able to get the low down on how they judge. If you clean those cars up, you might have a good chance in the street class.


----------



## theimportscene (Jan 29, 2003)

1CLNB14 said:


> Oh, I forgot to mention, nice cars!
> 
> I wish I were able to attend, but I'm all the way over here in Seattle...
> 
> ...


thx, dude... i cant decide which one is more fun sometimes... the spec has good all around power and handling and the b14 has a wonderful IHE setup with the tight suspension and great sounding sound system...

i ended up knowing the team that judged the event (redline motorsports), but i did not know the actual members that judged my car..

i'll start work on them possibly this weekend or next, and keep you and everyone posted, dude...  

sonny


----------

